# Awesome post about the root to DP



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I found this article and I just thought I would share it with you all  DP may be an "emotional problem" but there is a reason why you repress your emotions/self ... The belief that you are bad at the core

http://www.wellbeingalignment.com/emotional-pain.html


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

And yes I did leave this forum however I noticed my profile did not get deleted upon request so I came back and just poked my head in every now and then haha


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2013)

People need to be more open minded about their emotional well being. I have a hard time believing that a majority of people here have anything close to solid emotional health.

A lot of people say that having flaws is normal, that everyone has them. This is true, but some people have far to many issues and they can be much more intense and problematic than what could be considered normal. So really, that's just a way for people who recognize their serious issues to minimize and avoid looking at them as a fault or needing attention.


----------



## Greenleaf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh. My. Gosh. I am speechless. This is the article I've been looking for. Thank you SO SO much Jess. This is pure gold.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Gwendolyn

Did it nail the spot  .... U know this belief is actually what causes people to split from there soul and of course parents and bullying can instill this belief is us


----------

